
The Long Strange Trip to Java (1996) - ecopoesis
http://www.blinkenlights.com/classiccmp/javaorigin.html
======
brudgers
Past:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4970986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4970986)

------
js2
Starwave postscript -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starwave](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starwave)

~~~
pinewurst
And of course the author postscript -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Naughton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Naughton)

Naughton went on to pioneer a new legal defense and I vaguely remember he had
his sentence shortened post-9/11 so he could aid our cyberdefenses against the
terrorists or some such thing.

